# Products From Taiwan



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi All, My friend is in Taiwan right now and his willing to bring me back some products. I just started keeping shrimp. What should i ask him to bring back that is expensive and cant be found in canada.

Joey


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Those charcoal shrimp hides... they're pretty awesome from what I hear.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

splur said:


> Those charcoal shrimp hides... they're pretty awesome from what I hear.


i know they are quite cheap in HK (about $3CAD for the large charcoal bamboo)

i have one in my cbs tank but they dont even go inside it.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

We have a lot of the higher end foods and shrimp in Toronto now as well as random shrimp stuff related items. What you can't get are a lot of the soils they sell overseas and can't bring back for legal reasons, high end media for filters(POWER HOUSE brands, etc), some really big filters for shrimp and the shrimps themselves. Getting livestock back is always problematic though so if you want just dry goods check out here


----------

